
Ask HN: Anyone having GPS accuracy issues with latest iOS - ycombonator
I have noticed today that it’s pinning my location on Apple Maps, Google Maps and other apps at least a mile away.
======
bigiain
Might be related to this:

[https://rachelbythebay.com/w/2019/10/03/roll/](https://rachelbythebay.com/w/2019/10/03/roll/)

[https://techship.com/news/gps-week-roll-over-issue-during-
ep...](https://techship.com/news/gps-week-roll-over-issue-during-epoch-
restart/)

?

